# Chi growth pattern...



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So my 9 week Chi is getting big so quickly!! At 7 weeks she was 2 lbs even. At 8.5 weeks (less than a week ago), she was 2 lbs 5 oz. I am not sure how big she is now, but I swear she is bigger. My neighbor and sister hadn't really seen her for a few days to a week, and she even noticed she looked bigger. 

I was wondering, do they grow quickly in the beginning then slow down as they get older, like a baby does? Cuz at the rate she's going I can't imagine how big she's going to be full grown...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Did I read this right? In a week and a half she went from 2 lbs even to 8 lbs 5oz??


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> Did I read this right? In a week and a half she went from 2 lbs even to 8 lbs 5oz??


Ha ha.. no sorry! That would be crazy! I edited it. No, 2 lbs 5 oz. I was thinking about how she'll supposed to be about 8 lbs full grown, so I must have typed that instead.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, LOL! That is better. Usually they gain their skeletal frame by 6 - 9 months. They slow down in gaining their weight but they still continue to gain until about 18 months. Then usually they gain another lb around 3 yrs old. These days you really cant go by a growth chart as they are bred so differently and out of standard.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe that in general, they do their fastest growing up until 6 months and then slow down considerably, gaining weight more gradually until about 18 months when they're at their full adult size. Not every chi grows exactly that way, of course, but that seems to be the general norm.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Your "average" chi that will be in the 4-6 lb range usually gains between 1.5 and 3 oz a week. 

There is a "chart" where you can follow your chi's growth but its almost always off...Chihuahua weight chart but I think your little girl is currently "charting" at over 6 lbs so won't show up on that chart.

The most rapid phase of growth is birth-6 months in toy breeds. After 6 months, they gain 1/2 a pound to 1.5 lbs, depending on their size, and the dogs behind them genetically. There really is no exact science to it though. 

At 12 weeks, you can double her weight and add 1 lb, many people find that very accurate. I have chis of all sizes, one 3.5 lb adult, one 12 lb adult, one 6.5 lb 1 year old (he will be a 7 lb adult IMO), and a 4 lb 11 month old, who will be anywhere from 4.5-5 lbs full grown. At 8 weeks, Trigger, the 7 lb adult, was 34 oz. I think your girl will be like him but she may get closer to 8 lbs. A dog that size is much healthier and sturdier, BUT, certainly not one that gets to ride in a purse around here, ha ha. The 12 lb dog I don't really know any of her background, she probably is not pure bred. 

I have a girl pup that is 9 weeks old and 1.7 lbs, that "charts" her at a 4.5-5 lb adult. She came from a good breeder who knows her dogs and her lines I am fairly confident that is the exact range she will mature in. 

But no, there isn't a "set" growth pattern, per se. There is no real way to tell what size she will be as an adult besides...wait! A chi that will be in the 3-4 lb range usually is around 1 lb at 8 weeks, from what I've seen.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just really wish I could know, I really want to get this car seat for her, but it goes to 7 lbs. Not sure if she will fit comfortably in it when she's full grown.. 

I'm okay with her not being a purse dog..  We plan on starting a family soon and fostering again, and I don't want her to be so fragile. 

Hey, flippedstars, any chance you can post some more pics of your Trigger for me? It'd be nice to have an idea of what Bella will be growing up..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't really have any pictures that show his size...
He's the same size now as he was in my siggy, tho...

Bryco is the 4 lber,

Laurel is the 12 lber,

Oakley is 3.5 lbs,

Trig is the 6.5 lber 

He's the perfect size to snuggle...think standard teddy bear.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's what I could find of him...where he's the same size he is now...


















He and Oakley have the same momma.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww.. he looks small still. Your Chi's are all so cute! I really wish we had a friend for Bella! Geez, Oakley is tiny! I tried weighing her on the scale with me, it doesn't work so well. Got a lot of different weights. We might go to Petsmart tomorrow though, and I'll see if I can weigh her at the pet hospital there..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Kristi, I love these pics


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci was a big puppy. She weighed 3lbs 14oz at 14 weeks old on the vet scale. On the same vet scale at 14 months old she weighed 4lbs 2oz. She currently weighs 4lbs 12oz but I can feel a little pudge on her ribs so I think she needs to loose a few ounces to be at her ideal weight. 

I am just saying that all of the predictions in the world wouldn't have said that Neeci would stay that small so their really isn't a good way to tell how big your pup will be until she gets there.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby was 1.3 lbs at 9 weeks she's 5lbs at 5 years old the chart said she should be 3 1/2 lbs if I remember correctly..., ninja was 2 lbs at 7 weeks old now he's 7.8 lbs at 3.5 years old. Ninja is bigger but I can still carryhim around he wears xs clothing he doesn't even look much bigger than Baby.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So Bella is 9 weeks 2 days and I just got her weighed and she's 2 lbs 10 oz! Gained 5 oz. in 6 days. Is that normal?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope is a slow grower and with Ruby I do not know!

Took both to the vet today for Ruby's new puppy checkup and got them both weighed.

Hope is 2.4 lbs. so barely under two and a half pounds and she will be 4 months on Friday.

Ruby weighed exactly 2 lbs. and she was 14 weeks yesterday. 

For now they are tracking average to slightly small but that can certainly change! 

Oh, and every time I go to Petco I have gotten Hope weighed on their bulk food/treats scale. The weights and measures people apparently check those since the weight relates to money. That way I made certain she was gaining even when I could not get to the vets to check.


----------

